# Topics > Toys >  Toymail, kid friendly WIFI toy messenger, Toymail Co. LLC, Brooklyn, New York, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Toymail Co. LLC

----------


## Airicist

Toymail. We send mail to toys. 

 Published on Oct 28, 2013




> Toymail has launched The Mailmen, toys that allow friends and family to send voice messages to kids anytime, from anywhere in the world using their phone. Think global walkie-talkies. You just record a voice message using the free Toymail app, and that message gets sent to your kid's toys to speak back. Kids can reply too, so it's a two-way conversation. The Toymail app stores these replies, so the memories made are saved forever. The Mailmen are shipping now worldwide, and the Toymail app is available for iPhone, iPad, iPod touch, and Android.

----------


## Airicist

Cisco Final Video

Published on Oct 3, 2014

----------

